# Hi-New Leonberger puppy!



## Surrey1980 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi 

I'm new here. I've reserved a new Leonberger puppy who will be coming home with me around end Feb. I'm looking into various books etc and wondered whether anybody had any particular reccomendations on all aspect of having a dog but particularly puppy training? Obviously Leonbergers are big dogs and I'm looking into various obedience classes in my area but also wanted to get started on some reading as I'm a 1st time dog owner. Any general advice info would be greatly appreciated.
 thanks!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I liked 'The Perfect Puppy' by Gwen Bailey 

Tanya1989 on here owns and breeds Leonbergers should you ever want someone on here to natter to!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Surrey1980 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm new here. I've reserved a new Leonberger puppy who will be coming home with me around end Feb. I'm looking into various books etc and wondered whether anybody had any particular reccomendations on all aspect of having a dog but particularly puppy training? Obviously Leonbergers are big dogs and I'm looking into various obedience classes in my area but also wanted to get started on some reading as I'm a 1st time dog owner. Any general advice info would be greatly appreciated.
> thanks!


MMM sounds an exciting time.. I think the person you need to catch up with is Tanya.. She's lovely and has great advice..And probably will be able to answer the majority of your questions.. :thumbup:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

You certainly like to start big! Leonbergers are lovely dogs. If you want books get anything by Ian Dunbar and Jean Donaldson and start watching Its me or the Dog on the Sky channels. This the weekday ones are off at the moment, though.

Just one piece of advice. I have two newfoundlands and the very first thing I taught them was not to jump up. It is not difficult, but there is nothing worse than a big dog who jumps up.

We want photos.


----------



## Surrey1980 (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks so much for your help!

I know I like to jump straight in there! I am determined to be the best owner I can possibly be and to make the new member of our family happy and healthy so I'm just really eager! 
Will be taking a good look at that book.

That's great advice Newfie's mum theirs a massive difference between a terrier jumping up at you and a little horse particularly as it won't be long before he's bigger than my children! what's the best way to stop them jumping up? again sorry if that's a really silly question but cats feel above such things! The pups are due anytime now once they arrive I'll be getting a photo and will post it here.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Surrey1980 said:


> Thanks so much for your help!
> 
> I know I like to jump straight in there! I am determined to be the best owner I can possibly be and to make the new member of our family happy and healthy so I'm just really eager!
> Will be taking a good look at that book.
> ...


I have found that as soon as you see those little front paws leave the ground, just hold your hand out, palm down, over his head. Once he has stopped trying to jump, say down or off or whatever word you choose, and give him a treat.

This has worked with my two and with my previous dog, a golden retriever. I have found when walking mine that older or disabled people tend to back away, and it turns out they are not frightened just scared the dogs might jump up and knock them over. It is very nice to be able to say with certainly that this will not happen.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

Congratulations on your new family member !- you are very welcome to downlod the puppy advice pages from our website if you think they might be useful :
http://www.simplesite.com/grondemon/25407905

We have friends that breed Leonbergers (their kennel their affix is Wolfen) - if you have any breed specific questions I'm sure they'd be happy to help here's their website address; http://www.wolfen.me.uk/

Good luck with your new babe !!


----------



## bigdogworld (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi and welcome!

Leonbergers are wonderful dogs and I'm sure you'll do just fine. 

The first few months are vitally important so make sure you do as much training and socialisation as you can. Introduce him to as many new people and experiences as possible.

Sounds like you're based in Surrey like us. Elvis (our Newfoundland) and I are based in Ockley, near Dorking. If you're anywhere near us and fancy meeting up for a walk then just let me know. Elvis is always looking for new big doggy friends!

There is also a very nice lady lives down the road from us with two Leonbergers. Elvis loves going to visit them when we deliver her dog food every month!

All the best,

Neil.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Soacialise, socialise, socialise 
Let pup experience as many different situations.
Gwen Baily is great as already recommended.
And sign up for puppy classses as soon as possible 

Most imortantly post lots of pictures :thumbup:
I'm very jealous I'd love a leonberger, they are one of my favourite breeds, I'm just not in the position to take on a 3rd dog or a large dog at the moment.


----------



## harmeetjohal (Feb 21, 2008)

we have a LEO... bestest breed in he Whole World... he a 2 year old male... (simba) 
what breeder are you get him/her from
if i can help drop me a PM


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Wow big dog for a first time owner, although under the right training it shouldn't be all that difficult.

newfiesmum - how do you teach your dogs not to jump up.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

slakey said:


> Wow big dog for a first time owner, although under the right training it shouldn't be all that difficult.
> 
> newfiesmum - how do you teach your dogs not to jump up.


Knowing how big they were going to be, I started when they were very young, when I first got them in fact. Just watched for the little front paws leaving the ground, then a palm down hand over their heads, not touching, and a firm down. Then a fuss. They never got a chance to actually jump up before they had learnt that it was not acceptable.

If it is too late for that, I believe that turning your back and ignoring them also works, but I have never had to do that. My retriever was taught the same way. I will put up with almost anything from a dog, but I do not like them jumping up at me, especially a huge great thing like that!


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Zeus and Milo jump, and I want them to stop, shall be tricky though.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

slakey said:


> Zeus and Milo jump, and I want them to stop, shall be tricky though.


I think the best way if they are past the puppy stage is to simply turn your back, fold your arms and ignore them so that you become boring and they lost interest. Once they have sat down, which they usually do because they are puzzled, make a big fuss of them and tell them what good boys they are. You could use a word like "down" or "off" but don't use it until they have actually stopped jumping.

As I said as I have always had big dogs and always from babies, I have never had to do this.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

So jealous I love leonbergers. I would say the most important things to teach the puppy would be to not jump up and walk nicely on the lead not pulling. Socialise as much as possible from a young age you can't have an aggressive dog that's the size of a leonberger.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh wow you must be excited, such a lovely breed, will look forward to photos


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> So jealous I love leonbergers. I would say the most important things to teach the puppy would be to not jump up and *walk nicely on the lead not pulling*. Socialise as much as possible from a young age you can't have an aggressive dog that's the size of a leonberger.


Oh, yes, that is the second thing to be taught, as soon as he has had his injections and you can get him out. My retriever broke my wrist, imagine how much worse it would be with something that size!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Buster's strong enough I can't imagine a 150lb or more dog pulling. You can start even in the house before his vaccines and get him used to the lead


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

the perfect puppy by gwen bailey is a wee bible!

jean donaldsons books are highly recommended by me, 
oh behave' is a great book that i think highlights a lot of the most common 'problems' we have with our dogs

the culture clash helped me get through a difficult part of willows teenage stage


Good luck with your new puppy and happy reading up till then
Try and get it all in now because since ive had Willow (13 months) ive only found time to read one novel! and bits and pieces of all my dog books 

I cant recall wether you are getting a dof or a bitch if a bitch 'book of the bitch' is a good standby for all estrus related questions and more


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh and observe your local training clubs - find one you love and sign up

My golden is 13 months and is already on the gold course of her KC good citizen training. She walks wonderfully on the lead and is just generally lovely to be around and some of this is definately down to the training she and I have recieved at the club


----------



## Surrey1980 (Dec 20, 2010)

thanks so much for all your help and recommendations. Will be taking a good look at all those books and heeding all advice given. Will be posting pics as soon as I have any. Merry xmas to you all x


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Ooooh.... just stumbled across this post.... May I say, you have chosen a GREAT breed 

The Leonberger by Angela White is the Leo bible..... its quite hard to get hold of, so you'll have to keep looking on eBay and Amazon.... well worth it though.
Leonberger by Madeline Lusby is also a great book, and easy to get hold of.

I highly recommend you join the Leo Club of Great Britain.... They have great newsletters full of info and general Leo anecdotes.... well worthy read.

There is also a Yahoo Leo group UKLeos : UK Leo List .... 99% are UK owners and they often arrange things like Leo parties etc, share stories, and advice.... The breed notes for the dog papers are put on there also, so you don't have to buy the dog papers to view them.... Lyn, our breed reporter, is VERY knowledgable, and not all the report is show based, most of it is about the day to day care of Leos.

I strongly recommend booking yourself into a good puppy class. Plenty of socialising is necessary. The leonberger is a VERY slow breed to mature physically and mentally, and they don't reach full maturity until about 4 yrs old....

Socialising with people should commence as soon as you bring your puppy home. Get plenty of people to visit your puppy. I take mine into town the day after they arrive home, obviously carrying them until their vaccines are clear. I also bought a second hand pushchair out the admag, as the puppy gets very heavy, very quickly.

Where are you getting your puppy from?


----------



## Surrey1980 (Dec 20, 2010)

Also Bijou been looking at the advice on your site and it's fab. I have come across Wolfen Kennels and really do look great.


----------



## Surrey1980 (Dec 20, 2010)

Tanya I'm on the lookout for the Angela White book have purchased the other one from Amazon. Am in the process of researching training clubs at the moment.

I keep hearing about the importance of socialising the puppy as soon as he comes home and I was feeling a bit confused but now you've said you carry them it makes it a bit clearer luckily my 16mth old son is quite a lump so I've had a fair bit of practice carrying heavy loads lately. We've got a really lovely placid 5 year old cat so any advice regarding introducing them?

Will take a look at that group. I'm getting our pup from a lovely KC registered breeder in Staffordshire.

I have a feeling I'll be stalking you and bothering you with irritating questions quite a lot 

Thanks so much :thumbup:


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2008)

I have a Leonberger (Bear) who is now 2 and a half and the single most important thing is to be extremely careful with exercise when they are growing.
You will be amazed at how rapidly they grow, seemingly getting bigger overnight! This growth rate can be problematic with Leo's and many suffer from growing pains (panosteitus) appearing lame on random limbs - your vet will prescribe the correct treatment for this but sensible diet and exercise is everything.

Pano Eosinophilic Panosteitis: is a generalized inflammation of the long bones that is commonly referred to as growing pains. Pano can be readily diagnosed with an x-ray of the forelimbs. Typically a young Leonberger suddenly develops a painful lameness with no known history of trauma. The lameness often shifts from one limb to another and often occurs between the ages of 8 and 12 months with males being more affected than females. Anti-inflammatory drugs may be prescribed, and attempts to slow the rate of growth of the puppy are often recommended. Pano can be reoccurring as the puppy continues to grow but typically the severity lessons as the puppy ages. Pano is self-limiting and does not cause any lasting damage to the bones.

You should feed the correct diet to encourage slow growth and not exercise your puppy too much. Walking around a small garden is sufficient for them. Do not have him / her chasing balls and running around a lot when he / she is small; serious damage can be done at this early stage.

It can be extremely frustrating having a Leo puppy because it's SO important to monitor exercise and diet that you can miss out on enjoying the "puppy period" but please believe me, it is worth taking care at this stage.

Bear at 15 weeks


















Bear at 30 weeks









Bear playing with Tara, his GSD cross friend at 21 months

YouTube - Tara & Bear.MP4

Bear now



























I'm sure you will enjoy your Leonberger, they are the king of dogs!!!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh yes, as Magnus has said, extremely careful with exercise when young. Do not let him run for more than a few minutes and not at all when he first goes out. And do not ignore any strange limping. The growing pains that Magnus referred to was what we hoped Joshua had, but it turned out to be arthritis and he is only two.

I was very careful with him, but still he has this awful thing. I think newfies are the King of the dogs, but that is another argument I don't want to get into :lol:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Magnus, Bear is stunning :001_wub:

OP the Gwen Bailey book The perfect puppy book is really useful as others have said :thumbup:

The Perfect Puppy: Britain's Number One Puppy Care Book: Amazon.co.uk: Gwen Bailey: Books


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

my friend has a copy of 

The Leonberger by Angela White for sale . pm me for details


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Surrey details sent.. did you get your leonberger off of Sue T?


----------



## Surrey1980 (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for that. Hopefully getting ours from breeder in Staffordshire. I'm sure I've come accross SueT as her kennel psedenym as I've nearly gone blond researching breeders!


----------



## Surrey1980 (Dec 20, 2010)

Magnus bear is truly beautiful! Out of curiosity what breeder dud you get him from? If you don't mind me asking ( sorry am unsure if the etiquette re this).


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Surrey1980 said:


> Thanks for that. Hopefully getting ours from breeder in Staffordshire. I'm sure I've come accross SueT as her kennel psedenym as I've nearly gone blond researching breeders!


oh rite probs HAVE as she lives your way.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Is your puppy coming from my friend Penny? I know she's expecting a litter on the 5th Jan


----------



## Surrey1980 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi Tanya 

Our pup
is coming from a lady called Carol in Staffordshire and their due 2nd jan. 
She thinks it's imminent so I'm just so excited waiting to hear!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Can't think of a Carol from Staffordshire :confused1: I'm sure it will come to me lol


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

It will be Carol Lear.


----------



## Surrey1980 (Dec 20, 2010)

Tanya I've emptied my inbox!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

gesic said:


> It will be Carol Lear.


She is derbyshire, near me.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Finally sent it through now


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2008)

Surrey1980 said:


> Magnus bear is truly beautiful! Out of curiosity what breeder dud you get him from? If you don't mind me asking ( sorry am unsure if the etiquette re this).


Thank you. No etiquette issues as far as I'm concerned; I got him from Glenda Smith at Vannroy Leonbergers near Abergavenny. His mum is her lovely bitch Phoenix and his dad is Teamaides Gastricke Guten - Hjalle who is a European Champ and Crufts Best of Breed winner from Sweden.

We do not show Bear, he is just a pet.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Magnus said:


> Thank you. No etiquette issues as far as I'm concerned; I got him from Glenda Smith at Vannroy Leonbergers near Abergavenny. His mum is her lovely bitch Phoenix and his dad is Teamaides Gastricke Guten - Hjalle who is a European Champ and Crufts Best of Breed winner from Sweden.
> 
> We do not show Bear, he is just a pet.


Did you send these pictures to Glenda??? I think she put them on facebook?


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes I did.

Glenda's a lovely lady who hasn't had the best couple of years so I hope 2011 is a great one for her.


----------

